# Setup one drive popup



## terrace (Apr 5, 2007)

I`m in Windows 10 Home Edition-Firefox 49.0.1. One drive appears at start up which i don`t need. Unticking as in my attachment doesn`t solve the problem as that is for Windows Professional. Any solution please?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do appreciate that you have attached the screenshots and on the first one only the tabs
settings, account and about are shown

Is that capture from what appears on the desktop at start-up

Please right click one drive on the notifications area - do you still have only the same tabs
I would have expected
settings, auto save, choose folders, performance and about

The unchecking is also applicable to Home - Windows 10

However if you have an app from the store or another program app from elsewhere that uses one drive, that app will override the unchecking of the box

What anti virus please


----------



## terrace (Apr 5, 2007)

(1) When i open hidden icons in the taskbar and right click on the one drive cloud and then settings, all i see is settings, account, about. I open settings tab and then there is option to untick all including "start one drive etc.," No that is not the capture that popsup it`s the one with heading "Set up one drive" the second attachment i sent to you capture png 54.1 kb (2) Same tabs nothing else they don`t change (3) The unchecking doesn`t work and from what i read on many information it only applies to Professional. I have googled this problem on my Home edition and you`ll see all say the unchecking won`t work on Home. (4) I don`t need one drive and never will so apps don`t apply.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

go to file explorer
on left pane right click One Drive
on right click menu click properties
click to check the hidden box
click apply and OK

go to the notifications area right click one drive and click exit.

reboot the computer and test if it still appears

If it does then go to run - windows key + R and type
gpedit.msc

when the window opens go to here on left pane

*Local Computer Policy* > *Computer Configuration* > *Administrative Templates* > *Windows Components* > *OneDrive*.
click that entry in the left pane
to get there you have to expand as necessary on left pane

when you then have one drive in the main window click the entry - prevent the usage of one drive for file storage
on the window depending on how it is in HOME as I have professional you may then have to click when the window changes edit policy

you then have another window on that window click to check ENABLE to prevent usage - then click apply and OK
you should then see in the original window that the feature is now enabled.

CAUTION
Please ensure you are clicking in the correct places
Do you wish a screenshot


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

reference above - not sure now that 10 Home has group policy editor
My four OS XP,7, 8.1 and 10 are all the professional editions
If it does not, sorry for the wrong info - taken from a Microsoft link.
Then just now found that many have reported gpedit was not on home

Will wait for your reply as to if the first approach fails and confirmation that gpedit is not on home.
If not do not worry there is another way to tackle this

Re this


> don`t need one drive and never will so apps don`t apply.


I realise you do not want it, what I was trying to explain is that any other program that uses one drive will override the setting to uncheck the box that you mentioned in your first post
I cannot agree whatever you read on google that the box ONLY applies to Professional

In connection with that - even if you are sure you have no other program that uses OneDrive, please answer



> What anti virus please


----------



## terrace (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks, Gpedit won`t work on Home. attached. I`m not aware of any other program that uses OneDrive. Every search revealed that unticking that Start automatically box is only for Professional, even a technician i know says that. This popup is occasional but annoying.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

you still have not told me which antivirus - please

also please go here download mini tool box
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/minitoolbox/

click only to check list installed programs and then when you click GO it will produce a txt file on the desktop
in notepad
open it select all copy and paste to reply please


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Just go to Task Manager > Startup tab and disable OneDrive.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well lunarlander - if that solves it I take my hat off to you
I did not think that OneDrive shows in startup unless it was actually configured for use by clicking on settings and then checking start one drive automatically when I sign into windows and even if that is checked it does not usually result in a pop up window

That is why I think


> This popup is occasional but annoying.


because IMHO if it did and that was the reason for the pop-up window it would be more than occasional

It is a known `bug` for want of a better word. Often triggered by Edge or as I have mentioned by another app that uses it

*If I am wrong and you have just solved it - my congratulations*


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Sorry for being terse, Macboatmaster. Didn't meant to be rude. 

Whenever I create a new account, I always go disable One Drive in the startup tab of Task Manager, or it will try setting up itself.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Sorry for being terse, Macboatmaster. Didn't meant to be rude.


I did not think for one moment that you were
I hope for Terrace that you have found the solution

As I posted on post 4 I have set it as per that post on gpedit = as I do not use it
I knew gpedit was not on 7 or 8 Home but the Microsoft link made no mention of it not being on 10 (Home)

I only found that out after posting.
I still think the pop-up window in this case, is initiated by another app (program) and that is why it is


> popup is *occasional *but annoying.


I have read of Edge causing it and of course Office programs can


----------



## OverTallman (Oct 11, 2016)

lunarlander said:


> Just go to Task Manager > Startup tab and disable OneDrive.


Well lunarlander's suggestion actually works, at least I can confirm that.
I always disable OneDrive startup option right after installing Win 10 on any computers and I have never seen the popup ever since.


----------

